# DPS Ultra-Syn?



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

Went to a German auto parts store and told me they carry DPS Ultra-Syn 5W- 40. I haven't heard anything about that company or brand so I thought I would ask some of the gurus before buying. It has VW 502 00/ 505 00 approval or so the container says... Any thoughts?










_Modified by lemansvw at 5:29 PM 2-3-2010_


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: DPS Ultra-Syn? (lemansvw)*

well... if i were you i'd look up their website- get a technical data sheet of this oil and compare the properties to whatever oil you're already using.


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: DPS Ultra-Syn? (rickjaguar)*

Well I'm currently running Lubromoly 5w 40 and I tried to find a website but nothing seems to come up. Google and yahoo searches only bring up one seller and not much else


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: DPS Ultra-Syn? (lemansvw)*

DPS is made in Singapore. 
I'd stick with the LubroMoly. I use it too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

http://www.alibaba.com/product....html 


_Modified by rickjaguar at 2:54 PM 2-6-2010_


----------

